

Ask HN: Which intranet platform is best for startups with 1000+ employees? - gummify


======
byoung2
Are you still a startup when you have 1000 employees?

~~~
gummify
okay fair point. Young tech company with startup culture.

~~~
calcol
Agree with angersock. It's really hard to know what you're looking at with
such a vague description. It's hard to give any kind of good answer with solid
recommendations without more information for a company of that size.

------
kstenson
I've not used it personally but the have heard good things about
[http://www.huddle.com/](http://www.huddle.com/)

------
kayman
What do you want your intranet platform to do?

\- Collaboration \- Spaces for documents \- Access control \- Used for forms?
(surveys, polls etc? )

It's easier to suggest if there are more specific requirements.

------
nwrk
Not sure about your requirements, but have heard that MS Sharepoint is
suitable for almost everything.

------
michaelhoney
With 1K employees, no one thing is going to provide best fit for everyone.
Work out what the internet is _for_ , and realise that you might end up using
multiple systems for different uses, and find ways to use them together.
That's a good thing, because it means you don't have a single monolithic
companywide dependency.

